# N Scale track



## BrooklynBound718 (Dec 23, 2010)

I am using Kato track right now. I like it. However, I am finding that working with Kato track and its sectional pieces clash with some of my ideas. Has anyone ever worked with Atlas track or used anyone of the Atlas packages for N scale layouts? It appears that Atlas has flex track which seems to be a great idea when trying to get through some interesting places.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I haven't worked with a whole lot of N, but I do have some N flex and it's the same as HO. Yes the predetermined pieces can be a pain. I switched to flex years ago and you can do just about anything you want with no size or bend limitations beyond the normal curve limits. Opens up a lot of possibilities for a layouts design.


----------



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

any problems mixing different brands as long as the rail code is the same?


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2011)

Pretty much all of my N gauge is Atlas code 80, have some odd sections of other brands, the only problem I've had mixing is the ties on some other odd stuff are designed for shorter, apparently proprietary joiners, so you either have to push a joiner between the rail and the tie or remove a tie or two.

So far I've only used flex for straight runs, I prefer factory radius, but when I move to the cave this week, the new layout is going to depend heavily on flex as well.


----------



## CNW 1518 (Feb 21, 2011)

I love unitrack for now..

Im sure when I can build a normal layout Ill go back to normal sectional and flex


----------



## sivvyjones (Feb 21, 2011)

I have always steered clear of flextrak, only because I find it a little hard to work with. The layout I am planning now is going to use mostly Atlas code 80, it seems just right!


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm very disappointed with Atlas Code 80. Their quality control sucks apparently. I have 5 sections of 5" straight on my table, each is a slightly different length, varies up to .125".

I learned the hard way unfortunately, now I'm looking at ripping up all the cork bed I laid down yesterday because it's based on the stated specs, apparently you need to actually measure each piece.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Dust off your Dremel tool or X-acto saw and make them match.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

Do you think it's reasonable to buy new product supposedly from a quality company only to have to re-engineer it to correct their issues?

Because f you do, I know a car dealer that wants you for a customer.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I wasn't commenting on the "reasonableness" of the issue, only the solution if you don't want to send it back or rip everything up.


----------

